# Button



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

Button climbing up our tree,he is ok going up but not so clever coming down.








.

He can see the birds in the top of the tree and thinks he can catch them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a lovely picture, he is a very handsome kitty,_


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. He is soooooo gawjuss !!!:thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photo :yesnod: Hasn't he grown into a beautiful cat :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

button is growing up so fast i cant believe it, he has been in the garden all morning with harry and been up and down the willow tree again, and on the garage roof exploring. hes snuggled up in his bed now exhausted.
michelle x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes totally stunning, adding him to my ever growing animals to steal list


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

what a handsome boy! i love his markings and his beautiful eye colour. what breed his he??xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is beautiful, but havent a clue what he is apart from xbreed.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i lit a couple of candles on new years day and button decided to put his nose to one, and has now got singed whiskers, hes a little monkey.
michelle x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is gorgeous - I cant believe how much he has grown  x


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

wow he really is gorgeous come for another look, i know i should`nt say it 

but hed make beautiful babies :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

yeh thats what i said, but hes been done now, poor baby.

mcwillow, he is growing at an incredible rate, his tail was ten inches long about a month ago so i knew he had to grow into it. dont know how much more he will grow.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

He is just so gorgeous way to cute for his own good


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow he is one beautiful cat!


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

What a beautiful boy Button is :001_wub:

And the picture as a whole is very nice, what type of camera do you have (except your photographic gift)?



thedogsmother said:


> Hes totally stunning, adding him to my ever growing animals to steal list


I thought I am doing that lol


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks everyone for your lovely comments, my hubby takes the pics with his fuji finepix s6500fd. 
got some more to put on soon when we can.
michelle x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Button on my what a beautiful cat you are:001_wub: My two girls would love you do you want to come and live with me:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

what a beautiful cat you have and wow i adore the markings and colouring


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

So beautiful cat! Your cat has got a magic eyes!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww lovely picture, stunning eyes!


----------

